

Offer HN: Let me build your iOS app for $200 - ceeK

You can catch me at c.k.howell (at) warwick.ac.uk<p>Why? I want to add to my iOS portfolio whilst getting a chance to practice and experience building something for somebody else<p>Why $200? Given that this will be my first time building for somebody else, I want to make it costly enough that I work on interesting ideas but also affordable enough so that the price will accommodate for any beginner freelancer kinks<p>About me: I have a game on the App Store (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;firework-flare&#x2F;id513766705?mt=8), a game ready for release for iOS 7 in October (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chrishowell.me&#x2F;unibus or http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howell.herokuapp.com&#x2F;unibus), and have interned at an app development agency (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theappbusiness.com).<p>How it works:<p>1. Email me to talk more about your app. Once I&#x27;m ready to commit to working on it, we can have a Skype call where we can scope out the requirements.<p>2. Design: If you have a design ready, I&#x27;ll use that. Otherwise I&#x27;ll use the native iOS 7 components. If you don&#x27;t have a design, some simple diagram of the application flow and views will be necessary. I&#x27;ll need from you the App Store icon and loading screens.<p>3. Back-end: If you have one, I&#x27;ll use that. If you need one, you&#x27;ll have to build it some other way.<p>4. Payment: $100 upfront, $100 on completion<p>5. You will own all the code, but I reserve the right to talk about and put images of the application up on my portfolio website.<p>6. Given that this app should end up in my portfolio, it&#x27;s in my best interests to make sure you&#x27;re happy with your application. To achieve this, I will expect you to be able to respond promptly to emails throughout the development.<p>Thanks to natasham25 for the inspiration.<p>If you have any questions feel free to email me or reply to this post.
======
toutouastro
I started this "trend" [http://toutouastro.tumblr.com/post/56050201093/stolen-
idea](http://toutouastro.tumblr.com/post/56050201093/stolen-idea) and I am
happy because it was a good idea :D

~~~
toutouastro
as an idea : you can create like odesk but for beginner freelancers with
prices that are less than 200$ or 100$.Freelancer will use it to start their
career and clients will use it to get cheap fees.If you ever did it : you can
give 5% or 10% equity as a donation :p

------
kirualex
prepare for mailapocalypse

------
aviraldg
Just curious, why don't you create an open source app for your portfolio
instead? Sometimes (certain kinds of) clients like to see code you've written.

~~~
ceeK
It's possible to see code for the unibus app at www.github.com/ceeK/unibus,
via www.chrishowell.me, for any clients that may want to view some code.

If you mean full on open source software that I can contribute to, I haven't
found a project that excites me enough yet.

------
theoa
It's quite quiet in here.

Did anything happen?

$200 seems a nice price...

~~~
ceeK
Yep, got 10-20 offers (haven't counted). Working on my first project now and
have another client hopefully queued up for afterwards.

I'm thinking of doing a blog post on the whole thing after this project =)

------
cmollis
excellent marketing strategy.

